

The New Humanism - ThomPete
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/08/opinion/08brooks.html?_r=2&src=me&ref=general

======
oliverdamian
I found this article very inspiring too. It sort of synthesizes the topics and
lines of inquiry I have been drawn into in the past few years. What he failed
to mention though is the role played by advances in the research into
evolution of consciousness which show that our higher mental faculties were
born out of the necessity of working with each other in order to survive.

------
elektrolyte79
Really found this article inspiring. I wrote a small commentary on it in my
journal.

<http://www.melissaannmartin.com/the-human-skills/>

